# A great buy for the price at Lowes Hardware



## Karson

Nice to know. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Emeralds

Apparently a very well liked product. Nothing below 4 stars on Amazon and a great deal there as well for those that can wait a few days for the free delivery. The ten year parts and labor warranty is also outstanding and the batteries carry a two year warranty, a year more than most. Pretty impressive and especially if you are in a position where the weight/power ratio is important. I personally own a Bosch equivalent unit and I too love my tool and use it much more than my old standby Dewalt 18v although it too is a fine tool.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Jerry
looks like a good deal alright. thanks for the heads up and review.


----------



## degoose

We don't have the specials that you have but then hey. I am from the land downunder,. lol


----------



## cabinetmaster

Hey, I'm sorry man that you live down yunder…............LOL


----------



## sbryan55

Jerry, thanks for the review.

I recently "lost" one of my Dewalts (actually one of my sons "borrowed" it and the drill seems to have found a home in his garage).  I have missed having a second drill and been debating on getting one of these. Your review has helped a great deal.


----------



## Splinterman

It's good to see a Boss looking after his workers….......great piece of epuipment.


----------



## glassyeyes

I bought both separately, a month or so ago, when my local Lowe's was clearing them out for some unknown reason. Four batteries and two chargers is nice! I have found them very useful. The batteries have a lot of endurance for their size and weight, and the LED light is somewhat useful. I've got carpal tunnel and smaller-than-average hands; these really fit the bill. I've got the Ryobi P232 and 15.6v Panasonic to compare them to, and I've owned a 12v Makita MiCad and and old 12v DeWalt; for the money invested, these are the most useful for me, though none of them matches the Panasonic for sheer torque.


----------



## Karson

Steve: I went to Lowes today to find this deal. I couldn't find it. It was 229.00. After I got home and looked up your review again I noticed yours is 12 Volt. I was looking at and bought the 18 Volt. I think they had the 12 volt for about the same price.

I got the 3 piece. with a flash light also. I wish it came with more that just the 2 batteries.


----------



## 83bj60

Hasn't anyone noticed how noisy the WH10DFL is? I tried three different units at the store where it's on sale (until father's day) and found the impact driver very noisy like cheap, lower-end drivers, as if it had unseated brushes or bushings instead of ball bearings, or poorly adjusted gears. Comparatively, the DS10DFL is super quiet and sounds extremely well crafted.

Secondly, about the DS10DFL - Can the chuck be removed and a hex driver head like the one on the BD10DL be fitted instead?

Thanks for your quick comments on this, I need to know before Father's Day…

B.C.


----------



## 83bj60

Well folks, I decided to go ahead and get this drill set anyway. The price is great and I needed a compact driver anyway so I thought even if it was noisy and doesn't include removable brsuhes it would still be a great buy for light work.

About the noise: it turns out the WH10DFL noise problem was only temporary. After running the tool under no load for about 30 seconds, the noise all but disappeared. That would be consistent with brushes seating after manufacture. It is much, much nicer now and I truly don't regret the buy. Although I did not get any responses to my query, your prior opinions helped tremendously. In conclusion it would seem that the driver was probably not built in the same factory or on the same assembly line and they simply forgot to test run the tools for enougth time to let the brushes seat properly.

About the power: I have a 14.4V NiCd 1/2" square impact wrench that can remove lug nuts from my SUV that weighs something like 6 pounds and under normal conditions (not freshly charged) and it has just a wee bit more torque than this 2 pound tool! I managed to drive three inch decking screws into softwood with it, that's about the maximum, I would say it should handle 2" or so just great, so it should handle pressure treated deck jobs without fuss.

With the 3 inch screws the casing did get somewhat hot after driving 20 or so, but I was really pushing it.

About the size: it just fits in my pocket, and doesn't weigh it down. Think about how handy that is, and your other portables will probbaly start gathering dust until you get them out for big jobs.

Battery: I wasn't able to discharge the battery pack yet. My NiCd driver, about 2 years old, with little use, won't last long on such high power torture jobs (but does last very long on light duty jobs). I was indeed surprised that during this test I did not have to recharge the Lithium battery and did have to recharge the NiCd pack, which had been charged just a few days before. The lithium battery seemed to have a greater staying power, it never even heated up, even when the tool itself did.

Verdict: great pocketable driver that should be able to handle most jobs around the house and a great deal as a set with the dual speed drill. But don't take my word for it, these are just preliminary impressions. If you find the motor noisy, it's probably going to be noisy until the motor brushes seat, which should occur within the first minute of use or so. For Canadians such as myself, it's available as a special purchase at Canadian Tire but they're probably all out now, I went though two of them before finding a large stoer which still had some left. They sell for $149.XX, which is a great price for us Cannucks.

Now does anyone want to comment about the drill DS10DFL drill?


----------



## cabinetmaster

83bj60…........... I use my drill and impact on a daily basis at work and I absolutely love them They are so light and they have more power than the 14V NiCd the other cabinetmakers are using. I have had mine 3 weeks now and only charge the batteries about 4 times. And yes, I drive 2 and 3" screws continuously. Best drill and driver I have ever had. I'm trying to talk my wife into letting me get one for home.


----------



## 83bj60

cabinetmaster: the best sell is to present her with a project you've been putting off for months and tell her "with these in hand it will be a cinch to do". Better yet, just get them and surprise her with the project done and let her marvel at the result. When the time comes to install that nice cabinet, ask her to bring you the driver and watch her reaction. Who knows, she may start wanting to do some of those projects by herself after that 

Ladies: the driver is one tool you must resist stealing from your hubby's collection. If you do just, make sure he doesn't know about it  (just kidding). In any case be cafeful with the drill, if it's locked up and it jams, it could twist your wrist, don't let its light size fool you! The driver is much safer, since it's power is in the impact, not in pure rotation…


----------



## cabinetmaster

Man you are a salesman….........................LOL


----------



## 83bj60

Normally I would take that as an insult but as a geek and based on professional bias, I take that as a compliment - I am a tester and troubleshooter after all 

As for selling the idea to your wife, really it should be a no brainer, just let her try it… Unless she's completely all thumbs it's more likely than not to end in HER tool drawer


----------



## 83bj60

I must say that after two years using this set of tools, I've basically retired my 14.4V NiCads and I will never go back. For fastening and general work, you don't need anything else, only when doing heavy work such as drilling 3" holes into multiple layers of flooring, which usually requires heavy corded tools anyway 

After two years using the tool at work taking things apart (extremely handy when on a ladder) and putting them together, I can still drive over 60 3 inch decking screws into 4 inch lumber with one charge! And if I don't use the tool for a month (last winter was slow), it is still as fresh as if I had charged it!

As a matter of fact, I like these tools so much, I acquired the 10.8V demolition saw/driver combo kit recently to complement my other investigation tools and converted the flashlight to work with a 10 watt LED, and it works beautifully! But that's another story…


----------

